# Pioli al Milan. Si attende l'annuncio. Giampaolo esonerato.



## admin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale. Nelle prossime ore incontro e firma.

---

News precedenti

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 8 ottobre, il ballottaggio Pioli - Spalletti è già sfumato. Troppo complicato arrivare all'ex tecnico dell'Inter, che non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita con la società nerazzurra. Pioli sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Pronto contratto di due anni da 1,5 mln a stagione. Stamattina l'incontro con Boban e Maldini. *Pioli stato scelto da Maldini e Boban, che hanno ottenuto la delega dalla proprietà*. 


*Tuttosport: con Spalletti evaporato (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/spalletti-...r-vt81604.html ) il Milan rischia seriamente di ritrovarsi con Pioli, strappato alla concorrenza di Genoa e Samp. E questo fa già capire la portata della scelta...


*
Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, martedì 8 ottobre, per la panchina del Milan è sfida Spalletti - Pioli. Per l'ex allenatore dell'Inter il problema (come ampiamente riportato) è legato alla buonuscita che il club nerazzurro dovrebbe versargli. Non c'è l'accordo, e ciò rischia di far saltare definitivamente la trattativa col Milan. Tensione altissima. Spalletti si sente tradito dall'Inter e da Marotta, che lo aveva esonerato per Conte. Spalletti non avrebbe problemi ad accettare il Milan ed il contratto offerto dal club rossonero: biennale da 5 mln a stagione.


Se Spalletti nelle prossime ore non troverà un accordo con l'Inter, il Milan prenderà Pioli. Nonostante non tutti siano convinti della scelta, il Milan ieri ha avviato i contatti con l'ex tecnico della Fiorentina. Un incontro tra Pioli ed i dirigenti rossoneri potrebbe esserci già oggi.


Marcelino idea sfumata. I dirigenti del Milan spingono per un tecnico italiano.


*B**oban e Maldini spingono per chiudere la questione allenatore già oggi (domani riprendono gli allenamenti) mentre Elliott non sembra avere fretta per non sbagliare di nuovo la guida tecnica.


Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Caos del Diavolo. Spalletti trova l'accordo col Milan ma pretende la buonuscita dall'Inter: un anno di stipendio. Zhang non glielo concede. Salta tutto. Pioli in pole. Oggi possibile incontro.


Tuttosport: Milan, è Pioli il favorito per la panchina.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> come riportato da di marzio, il milan ha comunicato l'esonero a marco giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di stefano pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.



#viaglistrozzinieilorolacchèdalmilan!!!


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.



Ma seriamente credete alla storiella della
buonuscita?? Non si è mai visto che un allenatore non vada in un’altra squadra perché non riesce a svincolarsi, MAI.

La realtà è che Spalletti vuole 4-5 mln per 3 stagioni
Piolo 1,5 mln per due stagioni

Serve altro per capire?


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.



Che vergogna.


----------



## el_gaucho (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.



Sabotaggio


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Sondaggio su gazzetta online, preferite Spalletti o Pioli per il Milan? 82% a favore di Spalletti...
Io a sto giro chiudo definitivamente con il Milan, ci rivediamo almeno fra un lustro


----------



## EmmePi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Elliot, Singer (padre figlio e spirito santo), Gazzosa, Maldini, Boban, sugo, la turca, biglia, e Sala, e S.Siro si e S. Siro no, e FPF, e Arnault si no ni, Montella, Gottuso, Giampollo, il nano, cravatta gialla, correa? no non corre più...


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Benissimo, dai ci siamo! Comincia l'era del TIFO CONTRO, mi libero di un peso psicologico, la mia nuova squadra del cuore sarà l'avversaria domenicale del Milan


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Finita, Disdico tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

Che SCHIFOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Forza Lecce. Da subito, male necessario.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (8 Ottobre 2019)

C h e s c h i f o


----------



## Solo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Speriamo di andare in b e portare i libri in tribunale.

Meglio chiudere tutto che continuare a stuprare la nostra storia.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.



Pio_LI  Fenomeno! ma è un maestro anche lui? non ha la benedizione di nessuno?!


----------



## Devil man (8 Ottobre 2019)

Incredibile ma un allenatore decente lo vogliamo prendere??? ogni santa volta che c'è da fare quel passo in più ne facciamo due indietro... sia per i giocatori che per gli allenatori!! VERGOGNA!!! questa è malafede!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente credete alla storiella della
> buonuscita?? Non si è mai visto che un allenatore non vada in un’altra squadra perché non riesce a svincolarsi, MAI.
> 
> La realtà è che Spalletti vuole 4-5 mln per 3 stagioni
> ...



più di questo, secondo me, c'è il fatto che spalletti mette spalle al muro la società... mercato, suso, calhanoglu... con spalletti tiri dentro uno di personalità. che nessuno vuole.

pioli è perfetto come capro espiatorio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Avranno il coraggio di fare la conferenza di presentazione di questo qua?


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Resta solo sperare che sia un brutto sogno. Solo questo


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente credete alla storiella della
> buonuscita?? Non si è mai visto che un allenatore non vada in un’altra squadra perché non riesce a svincolarsi, MAI.
> 
> La realtà è che Spalletti vuole 4-5 mln per 3 stagioni
> ...


Giusto, proprio cosi


luigi61 ha scritto:


> Benissimo, dai ci siamo! Comincia l'era del TIFO CONTRO, mi libero di un peso psicologico, la mia nuova squadra del cuore sarà l'avversaria domenicale del Milan





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Forza Lecce. Da subito, male necessario.



Bene necessario e supremo


----------



## alcyppa (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ci sarebbe da ridere della grossa se non fossero i colori per cui tifo da tutta la vita.


Figli di meretrice, SPECIALMENTE boban e maldini.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Oppure versione canora:

Elliot............. Nun tereggae più!
Singer (padre figlio e spirito santo)............. Nun tereggae più!
Gazzosa, Maldini, Boban, sugo, la turca, biglia............. Nun tereggae più!
Sala, e S.Siro si e S. Siro no............. Nun tereggae più!
FPF, e Arnault si no ni............. Nun tereggae più!
Montella, Gottuso, Giampollo, il nano, cravatta gialla, correa? no non corre più...

Nun tereggae più!


----------



## danjr (8 Ottobre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Benissimo, dai ci siamo! Comincia l'era del TIFO CONTRO, mi libero di un peso psicologico, la mia nuova squadra del cuore sarà l'avversaria domenicale del Milan


Ho già prenotato una sciarpa giallorossa per le prossime


----------



## Ecthelion (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Una delle più brutte giornate, di cui Pioli è solo una parte del tutto, da quando tifo Milan.
Deluso da tanti, da troppi, ormai la misura è colma.


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Forza Lecce. Da subito, male necessario.



Il brutto è che non serve a nulla nemmeno tifare contro. Cosa fanno mandano via Pioli e ne prendono un altro?
E' uno schifo sotto tutti i punti di vista, meglio non seguire più niente e basta.


----------



## PheelMD (8 Ottobre 2019)

Che strazio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna.



ahahahah per una volta che anche tu vuoi il cambio allenatore... mamma mia.

ricordo di quella statistica che mi mandasti dove parlavano del cambio allenatore inutile o dannoso...
se ti ricordi la mia risposta fu che era una statistica molto influenzata da casi limite tipo palermo o genoa dove cambiano per non cambiare, per la piazza, per altri motivi extra-tecnici (società che col calcio non c'entrano nulla). ecco questo è lo stesso caso. madonna che livello di scempio.


----------



## wildfrank (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> #viaglistrozzinieilorolacchèdalmilan!!!



.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque un consiglio....

Per non gettare tutto, maglie sciarpe e qualt'altro vi invito a tifare Foggia.


----------



## Butcher (8 Ottobre 2019)

Chi continua a tifare Milan è complice. Chi va a allo stadio è complice. Sappiatelo.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente credete alla storiella della
> buonuscita?? Non si è mai visto che un allenatore non vada in un’altra squadra perché non riesce a svincolarsi, MAI.
> 
> La realtà è che Spalletti vuole 4-5 mln per 3 stagioni
> ...


Gli avremo offerto massimo 3 mln e lui vuole che la differenza rispetto a quello che prenderebbe stando fermo venga coperta dalla buonuscita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Ha ragione l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] ...ormai siccome siamo oltre il ridicolo, nemmeno vanno insultati, gli va proprio riso in faccia a crepapelle per umiliarli..

All'ingresso a San Siro del Milan di Pinoli dovrebbe esplodere una fragorosa risata di scherno, perché giusto una barzelletta può essere questo Milan


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Il Milan è morto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] ...ormai siccome siamo oltre il ridicolo, nemmeno vanno insultati, gli va proprio riso in faccia a crepapelle per umiliarli..
> 
> All'ingresso a San Siro del Milan di Pinoli dovrebbe esplodere una fragorosa risata di scherno, perché giusto una barzelletta può essere questo Milan



Perfetto, amico mio. Non fischi, ma solo risate, all’annuncio dei nomi, dei giocatori e dell’allenatore, ad ogni loro tocco di palla. San Siro deve diventare il luogo nel quale GLI INFAMI vengono presi per il culo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ho chiuso, basta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Ottobre 2019)

Berlusconi esci da questo Milan demonio maledetto infame.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Basta. Ho chiuso.


----------



## Anguus (8 Ottobre 2019)

#pioliout è primo in tendenza su twitter..mi rifiuto di pensare che la società se ne fotta così palesemente del parere dei tifosi. Non trovo un solo milanista che abbia un parere mezzo positivo su Pioli..se tutto fosse confermato si tratterebbe solo di sabotaggio, roba da lasciare vuoto lo stadio da qui a fine stagione


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




_Chiiiii salverà il Milan da questo caos?_


----------



## Devil man (8 Ottobre 2019)

se fosse vero, impugnare i forconi e andare direttamente a milanello


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Certo Forza Milan sempre e comunque, ma io non ce la faccio più.
Ci deve essere un limite allo schifo. Mi stanno facendo passare la voglia di seguirlo il mio amato Milan e non pensavo potesse accadere.


----------



## Solo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Maldini e Boban due infami.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

Non ero così triste, sconsolato e incazzato dall'addio in combo di Ibra e Thiago. Sono davvero a terra....ma come si fa ad essere cosi IDIOTI??? Ci stanno portando via tutto, ********


----------



## robs91 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Spalletti non è mai stato trattato,la smettessero di raccontare balle.Pioli perfetto x questo Milan mediocre senza ambizioni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è morto.



Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto. 
Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?

Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo Forza Milan sempre e comunque, ma io non ce la faccio più.
> Ci deve essere un limite allo schifo. Mi stanno facendo passare la voglia di seguirlo il mio amato Milan e non pensavo potesse accadere.



Io alcune partite non le guardo, col Genoa non l'ho vista, negli ultimi anni ho smesso di comprare gadget. Però non insulto i simboli, né tifo contro. Quello lo lascio fare ai voltagabbana isterici.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io non riesco a tifare contro la mia squadra, nonostante si stanno impiegando molto. L'unica mia speranza è che dopo tutto questo schifo arriverà il nostro momento. Prima o poi


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Tifare contro mai. MAI.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sondaggio su gazzetta online, preferite Spalletti o Pioli per il Milan? 82% a favore di Spalletti...
> Io a sto giro chiudo definitivamente con il Milan, ci rivediamo almeno fra un lustro



il 18% sono pioli, la sua famiglia, famiglia e amici di hardcore, nedved e spalletti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io alcune partite non le guardo, col Genoa non l'ho vista, negli ultimi anni ho smesso di comprare gadget. Però non insulto i simboli, né tifo contro. Quello lo lascio fare ai voltagabbana isterici.



Voltagabbana sarebbero quelli in dirigenza se non si dimettessero subito. La scelta di Pioli è palesemente imposta dall’alto, non viene da Paolo e Zvone, ne sono certo, figuriamoci se Boban può essere d’accordo.

Perciò se non si dimettessero si renderebbero complici acquiescenti di questo scempio infame.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il 18% sono pioli, la sua famiglia, famiglia e amici di hardcore, nedved e spalletti.



Perfetto.

È guerra aperta qui, ragazzi.

Questi maledetti usurai che fanno da specchietto per le allodole di Belluccone stanno banchettando sul cadavere in putrefazione del Milan. Bisogna contestarli senza quartiere, allo stadio, fuori, davanti a Milanello (la organizziamo una contestazione? Io ci sono) dovunque.

Allo stadio devono essere investiti di risate, non fischi ma RISATE per umiliarli, sia il decerebrato in panchina che le pippe montate in campo. Ad ogni annuncio e ad ogni tocco di palla. E devono essere fatti cori contro la dirigenza (Maldini e Boban DIMETTETEVI se non siete infami) e la proprietà.


----------



## EmmePi (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Scusa... un consiglio, cambia nick, chiamati tafazzi 

Io e moltissimi altri qui siamo stufi marcio di prenderlo di dietro.


----------



## Zenos (8 Ottobre 2019)

"Quando Paolo mi ha chiesto con chi rimpiazzare Giampaolo ho detto Pioli,lui mi ha risposto che aveva pensato allo stesso nome" (cit.)


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> #pioliout è primo in tendenza su twitter..mi rifiuto di pensare che la società se ne fotta così palesemente del parere dei tifosi. Non trovo un solo milanista che abbia un parere mezzo positivo su Pioli..se tutto fosse confermato si tratterebbe solo di sabotaggio, roba da lasciare vuoto lo stadio da qui a fine stagione



E invece vuoi scommettere che saranno in 60.000 a San Siro la prossima?E vuoi scommettere che ci saranno 60 pagine di commenti qui sul forum per Milan-Lecce che dimostreranno che la partita la state guardando eccome,io no di certo,ieri pomeriggio ho prenotato a cena per quella sera in un locale dove so per certo che non danno la partita,io nel mio piccolo faccio così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Il Milan in Serie B non l'ho vissuto, ma molte persone di cui mi fido che sono più grandi di me e forse anche di te hanno detto che c'era più dignità in quel Milan rispetto a quello odierno.
Facile dire "Forza Milan", facilissimo dire "eh ma siete delle bambine isteriche, se non vi va bene cambiate squadra", è questo atteggiamento che ci sta portando sempre più in fondo.


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io alcune partite non le guardo, col Genoa non l'ho vista, negli ultimi anni ho smesso di comprare gadget. Però non insulto i simboli, né tifo contro. Quello lo lascio fare ai voltagabbana isterici.



Ma perchè io devo arrivare al punto che mi deve passare la voglia di vedere giocare la mia squadra e di comprarmi la maglietta? Stasera ho gli allenamenti e provo un misto di timore e vergogna a presentarmi all'allenamento indossandola. Siamo un circo ormai.
Non insulterò mai Boban e Maldini, non tiferò mai contro. Ma mi stanno togliendo la felicità di tifare la mia squadra e questo è imperdonabile.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ecco il Milan dei milanisti. Aspettiamo Sheva, Oddo, Zaccardo come minimo. Mentre alla Juve ingaggiano un napoletano, all'Inter uno juventino...noi che siamo i più ganzi non possiamo, anzi falliamo ma con le nostre BANDIERE. CHE BELLO. CHE GIOIA. L'importante è che non prendiamo un gobbo eh! Anche se ci fa vincere...chissenefrega oh!


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Voltagabbana sarebbero quelli in dirigenza se non si dimettessero subito. La scelta di Pioli è palesemente imposta dall’alto, non viene da Paolo e Zvone, ne sono certo, figuriamoci se Boban può essere d’accordo.
> 
> Perciò se non si dimettessero si renderebbero complici acquiescenti di questo scempio infame.



Esattamente come quando davi dell'infame a Gattuso, eccetera eccetera. Servirebbe un po' più di equilibrio. 
Non mi addentro nella valutazione di quelle che sono solo illazioni. Mi limito a valutare ciò che Pioli riuscirà a fare, certezze non te ne dava nemmeno Spalletti, comunque, sebbene lo avrei preferito anche io di gran lunga.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Amico tifoso, NON SI CAMBIA SQUADRA, ma si tifa contro perché non ci sono più critiche costruttive da fare, è in atto un sabotaggio di cui non si può essere complici, poi ognuno la vede e la vive come meglio crede..
PS io ero a Cesena quando siamo retrocessi, ho seguito senza fiatare il Milan in b ma oggi a mio avviso si tratta di altro


----------



## edoardo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Maldini e Boban dove è finita la vostra dignità? Sanno benissimo che Pioli è una scelta della stessa portata di GIANNIPAOLO ed è per i tifosi una presa per i fondelli.Che vadano a fare esperienza alla Cuoiopelli e si levino da torno.Sono disgustato per la loro pochezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Ottobre 2019)

Allucinante


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Boomer (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io chiudo definitivamente. E' chiaro che ci sia della malafede in tutto ciò.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Esattamente come quando davi dell'infame a Gattuso, eccetera eccetera. Servirebbe un po' più di equilibrio.
> Non mi addentro nella valutazione di quelle che sono solo illazioni. Mi limito a valutare ciò che Pioli riuscirà a fare, certezze non te ne dava nemmeno Spalletti, comunque, sebbene lo avrei preferito anche io di gran lunga.



Su Gattuso ho già ammesso l’errore ma prendere Pioli è palese malafede, altroché equilibrio. Malafede e sabotaggio. Non voglio bruciare Paolo e Zvone ma mi aspetto le loro dimissioni immediate.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Concordo, però i primi voltagabbana sono state le nostre leggende.



Che poi è ciò che ho scritto sopra.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Voltagabbana sarebbero quelli in dirigenza se non si dimettessero subito. La scelta di Pioli è palesemente imposta dall’alto, non viene da Paolo e Zvone, ne sono certo, figuriamoci se Boban può essere d’accordo.
> 
> Perciò se non si dimettessero si renderebbero complici acquiescenti di questo scempio infame.
> 
> ...



Devono D I M E T T E R S I, scuse non ce ne sono più, BASTA.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io alcune partite non le guardo, col Genoa non l'ho vista, negli ultimi anni ho smesso di comprare gadget. Però non insulto i simboli, né tifo contro. Quello lo lascio fare ai voltagabbana isterici.



Concordo, ti dico che per quanto possa dire che non seguirò più il milan...so proprio che non ce la farò!
Però una cosa va detta: i primi voltagabbana sono state le nostre leggende.


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



AC Alpeggiononc'èmaifine

L'incubo non è finito e non si vede neanche un raggio di luce. Auguro IL PEGGIO ASSOLUTO a chi ci ha ridotto così. Morite male.


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan in Serie B non l'ho vissuto, ma molte persone di cui mi fido che sono più grandi di me e forse anche di te hanno detto che c'era più dignità in quel Milan rispetto a quello odierno.
> Facile dire "Forza Milan", facilissimo dire "eh ma siete delle bambine isteriche, se non vi va bene cambiate squadra", è questo atteggiamento che ci sta portando sempre più in fondo.



E' molto più facile insultare e fare illazioni campate per aria. 
Ci si può arrabbiare, si può protestare e fare critica senza per questo sforare in inciviltà, complottismo o andare a remare contro, non mi sembra che sia mai servito questo atteggiamento, anzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahah per una volta che anche tu vuoi il cambio allenatore... mamma mia.
> 
> ricordo di quella statistica che mi mandasti dove parlavano del cambio allenatore inutile o dannoso...
> se ti ricordi la mia risposta fu che era una statistica molto influenzata da casi limite tipo palermo o genoa dove cambiano per non cambiare, per la piazza, per altri motivi extra-tecnici (società che col calcio non c'entrano nulla). ecco questo è lo stesso caso. madonna che livello di scempio.



No no. Se dobbiamo prendere Pioli mi tengo Giampaolo tutta la vita. Cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve MAI, figuriamoci uno scempio simile. Spalletti me lo facevo andare bene ma temo che lui più di tutti non abbia creduto nel Milan, e come dargli torto!!!

Ho la brutta sensazione che quest'anno lotteremo fino all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.

E' una situazione pazzesca, incredibile. Pare un incubo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, amico mio. Non fischi, ma solo risate, all’annuncio dei nomi, dei giocatori e dell’allenatore, ad ogni loro tocco di palla. San Siro deve diventare il luogo nel quale GLI INFAMI vengono presi per il culo.



Credo che sarebbe una contestazione memorabile


----------



## Boomer (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io non rivaluto Gattuso tra l'altro che rimane un incompetente come allenatore. Evidentemente però , visto il suo passato, riusciva a tirare fuori un briciolo di dignità dai giocatori. 

Ma ormai è inutile parlare. Il Milan è definitivamente morto oggi. Lo dovrebbero rendere formale portando i libri in tribunale chiudendo questa farsa ridicola.


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no. Se dobbiamo prendere Pioli mi tengo Giampaolo tutta la vita. Cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve MAI, figuriamoci uno scempio simile. Spalletti me lo facevo andare bene ma temo che lui più di tutti non abbia creduto nel Milan, e come dargli torto!!!
> 
> Ho la brutta sensazione che quest'anno lotteremo fino all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.
> 
> E' una situazione pazzesca, incredibile. Pare un incubo.



Piuttosto che Pioli tengo veramente Giampaolo che magari in queste due settimane si chiarisce le idee. Ma ormai l'hanno già delegittimato agli occhi della squadra. Quindi siamo fot tuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no. Se dobbiamo prendere Pioli mi tengo Giampaolo tutta la vita. Cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve MAI, figuriamoci uno scempio simile. Spalletti me lo facevo andare bene ma temo che lui più di tutti non abbia creduto nel Milan, e come dargli torto!!!
> 
> Ho la brutta sensazione che quest'anno lotteremo fino all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.
> 
> E' una situazione pazzesca, incredibile. Pare un incubo.



Che cambiare allenatore in corsa non serva mai è falso, basta vedere quando arrivò Rino, prese un Milan all’undicesimo posto da Mortadella e fece un girone di ritorno fenomenale da 39 punti portandoci a 64 punti e in Europa.

Ma concordo che cambiare GP con Pioli è assurdo.


----------



## varvez (8 Ottobre 2019)

Il calcio è passione, tempo libero, discussione, ardore. Quello che sta succedendo al Milan in questi anni sta portando via tutto questo. Io sono un grande appassionato di calcio e per fortuna seguo anche altre partite e altri campionati (mia moglie è davvero una santa...).

Se arriverà Pioli, e io spero ancora di no, sarà semplicemente l'ennesima presa in giro ai tifosi, a quelli che pagano per la propria passione. Complimenti a quelli (probabilmente molto più giovani di me) che riusciranno a tifare il Milan di Pioli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che sarebbe una contestazione memorabile



Bisognerebbe organizzarla davvero. San Siro deve diventare il luogo nel quale questi infami subiscono ciò che meritano.

Ma purtroppo coi servi pagliacci che stanno in curva sarà impossibile. Due o tre mazzette e la curva manderà giù anche questa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> #pioliout è primo in tendenza su twitter..mi rifiuto di pensare che la società se ne fotta così palesemente del parere dei tifosi. Non trovo un solo milanista che abbia un parere mezzo positivo su Pioli..se tutto fosse confermato si tratterebbe solo di sabotaggio, roba da lasciare vuoto lo stadio da qui a fine stagione



ahahahahaha
in italia o nel mondo? non conosco twitter


----------



## medjai (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vi saluto a tutti. Questo qua sarà il mio ultimo commento per un lungo tempo indeterminato. Io non ce la faccio più. Dopo anni ed anni di sofferenza, vergogna e figuraccie, queso è il punto più basso che ho visuto come tifoso. Non smetterò di tifare Milan, non so se tiferò contro. Ma mi prendo una pausa di tifare perche perdo tante ore a leggere questo forum, vedere le partite ed stare immerso nel mondo Milan. Pure spendere soldi per questo club. Ma tutto questo non fa bene alla testa. 

Io solo voglio vedere le partite e tifare la mia squadra del cuore. Non fare l'economista, l'avvocato, il contabile, e tutte altre cose che ci fa fare il Milan. Perche non è più una squadra di calcio dove si parla solo di calcio. 

Spero ci rivediamo presto. Sempre e comunque FORZA MILAN.


----------



## Anguus (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha
> in italia o nel mondo? non conosco twitter



In Italia..non che l'allenatore vada scelto in base a Twitter..ma ovunque c'è clima di dissenso nei confronti di questa scelta..se avessimo una tifoseria più sveglia sarebbero già sotto la sede


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



be.. è grazie a questi discorsi berlusconi fa quello che vuole. se non ti opponi sei complice.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amico tifoso, NON SI CAMBIA SQUADRA, ma si tifa contro perché non ci sono più critiche costruttive da fare, è in atto un sabotaggio di cui non si può essere complici, poi ognuno la vede e la vive come meglio crede..
> PS io ero a Cesena quando siamo retrocessi, ho seguito senza fiatare il Milan in b ma oggi a mio avviso si tratta di altro





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be.. è grazie a questi discorsi berlusconi fa quello che vuole. se non ti opponi sei complice.



Esatto Will! Proprio cosi


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Ottobre 2019)

medjai ha scritto:


> Vi saluto a tutti. Questo qua sarà il mio ultimo commento per un lungo tempo indeterminato. Io non ce la faccio più. Dopo anni ed anni di sofferenza, vergogna e figuraccie, queso è il punto più basso che ho visuto come tifoso. Non smetterò di tifare Milan, non so se tiferò contro. Ma mi prendo una pausa di tifare perche perdo tante ore a leggere questo forum, vedere le partite ed stare immerso nel mondo Milan. Pure spendere soldi per questo club. Ma tutto questo non fa bene alla testa.
> 
> Io solo voglio vedere le partite e tifare la mia squadra del cuore. Non fare l'economista, l'avvocato, il contabile, e tutte altre cose che ci fa fare il Milan. Perche non è più una squadra di calcio dove si parla solo di calcio.
> 
> Spero ci rivediamo presto. Sempre e comunque FORZA MILAN.


----------



## First93 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Avrete la mia indifferenza fino a quando non prenderete decisioni sensate. Stavolta siete andati oltre, troppo anche per me. Buona lotta salvezza.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ah comunque, il 9 novembre 2016:

Pioli: «Sono interista da sempre»


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Esattamente come quando davi dell'infame a Gattuso, eccetera eccetera. Servirebbe un po' più di equilibrio.
> Non mi addentro nella valutazione di quelle che sono solo illazioni. Mi limito a valutare ciò che Pioli riuscirà a fare, certezze non te ne dava nemmeno Spalletti, comunque, sebbene lo avrei preferito anche io di gran lunga.



Equilibrio certamente, però ci sono anche dei segnali che non possiamo ignorare se siamo tifosi. Quello che vediamo da due anni a questa parte supera ogni limite di comprensione già di per sè, quello che vediamo negli ultimi mesi non è accettabile.
Oltretutto non vediamo mai la proprietà, mai una presa di posizione concreta e seria. Vediamo bandiere mandate sul patibolo in serie, una dietro l'altra, con alle spalle un evidente teatro occulto fatto di decisioni assurde e incoerenti, di no continui.

Io difendevo Gattuso, ultimamente pure Giampaolo, sinceramente Maldini e Boban mi fanno quasi tenerezza... sono tutti capri espiatori, lo vedrebbe chiunque. E infatti personaggi senza i medesimi scrupoli come Leonardo e Spalletti, ma anche Bonucci e Higuain, perchè pensate che se ne siano andati o non siano voluti venire?


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ah comunque chi dice forza lecce andrebbe messo alla gogna come tutti gli incompetenti che dirigono il circo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Ottobre 2019)

nulla contro pioli persona , anche se lontano dall'essermi simpatico.
ma come allenatore è un mediocre che non sarà mai in grado di fare di più di un giampaolo qualunque.
attenzione, sono quasi certo che si farà una striscia abbastanza positiva di qualche partita per poi finire nell'oblio come han quasi sempre fatto le sue squadre.
manca di carisma, manca di essere un vero condottiero, ma soprattutto la società dà un messaggio abbastanza chiaro ai giocatori e anche ai tifosi : mediocrità e sopravvivenza in attesa di vendere tutto al miglior offerente.
spalletti non è stato preso per i costi, e intanto con i soldi che potevan servire per lui ci paghiamo lo stipendio di reina e di antonio donnarumma.
ma capite a che livello caotico siamo arrivati?
10 anni così sono veramente insopportabili ed al peggio pare non esserci mai fine.
non darei troppo la colpa a boban e maldini, non ci posso credere che non comprendano cosa sarebbe davvero il meglio per questa squadra, è evidente che gazidis in voce della società abbia un progetto che non sia quello di primeggiare.


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il Milan è definitivamente morto oggi. Lo dovrebbero rendere formale portando i libri in tribunale chiudendo questa farsa ridicola.



Finire come il Parma e poi risalire con dignità, ci metterei la firma insieme a qualche lacrima ma andare avanti così dopo 10 anni di schifo non è più possibile, l'assenza di risultati non è niente rispetto ad una tale cloaca. Basta spargere melma su questi colori.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ma il Piolone lo vedrà il presepe a Milanello? 
Per me è NO... o forse sì perchè pagare tre allenatori è roba da ricchi, oltre che una vergogna...


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ma anche questi allenatori perchè non hanno l'umiltà di dire:"Grazie, ma io non posso. Non sono in grado di allenare il Milan".

Capisco che sui soldi non si possa sputare, ma ci sarebbe anche una dignità da preservare.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Basta io mollo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Una roba del genere nemmeno Galliani l'ha mai fatta.
Schifo e vergogna.


----------



## James45 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Ma il Piolone lo vedrà il presepe a Milanello?
> Per me è NO... o forse sì perchè pagare tre allenatori è roba da ricchi, oltre che una vergogna...



E non abbiamo neppure più Tassotti


----------



## Heaven (8 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia... come ci hanno ridotti


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che cambiare allenatore in corsa non serva mai è falso, basta vedere quando arrivò Rino, prese un Milan all’undicesimo posto da Mortadella e fece un girone di ritorno fenomenale da 39 punti portandoci a 64 punti e in Europa.
> 
> Ma concordo che cambiare GP con Pioli è assurdo.



Punti di vista. Tempo fa postai una statistica in merito. C'è un effetto di ripresa fisiologica di una squadra con un nuovo allenatore (logica, visto che si cambia allenatore quando una squadra va particolarmente male) per poi avere una fase di normalizzazione dove i risultati sono statisticamente peggiori.

Cambi di allenatore che hanno dato effetti positivi sono meno di 1 su 50, statisticamente (campione i principali campionati europei).

Il caso che citi tu di Gattuso è vero, è un dato di fatto come direbbe lui, ma sono rarissimi, appunto intorno a 1 su 50 statisticamente.
Secondo me funzionano se l'allenatore esonerato ha seri problemi di gestione dello spogliatoio.

Tornando al caso specifico, il cambio Giampaolo-Pioli è assurdo, roba da squadretta che lotta per salvarsi. Forse ormai siamo diventati questo, tipo il Genoa.


----------



## James45 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche questi allenatori perchè non hanno l'umiltà di dire:"Grazie, ma io non posso. Non sono in grado di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Capisco che sui soldi non si possa sputare, ma ci sarebbe anche una dignità da preservare.



Coi soldi ci compri tutto, la dignità è in classifica medio-bassa.


----------



## Prealpi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Direi che oggi il Milan è ufficialmente morto


----------



## Manue (8 Ottobre 2019)

Per me arriva Spalletti


----------



## Zagor (8 Ottobre 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Scusa... un consiglio, cambia nick, chiamati tafazzi
> 
> Io e moltissimi altri qui siamo stufi marcio di prenderlo di dietro.



Ma scusate: visto che stiamo quasi per azzannarci a vicenda per questi colori mentre dall'alto se ne FOTTONO, organizziamo una manifestazione sotto la sede del Milan! Immagino che tanti di voi abbiano amici rossoneri in curva, parlatene con loro, e poi organizziamo una manifestazione di protesta tutti insieme. Al giorno d'oggi con il tam tam dei social è facile far pervenire a tutti i tifosi la data e l'ora della protesta. Io ci sono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no. Se dobbiamo prendere Pioli mi tengo Giampaolo tutta la vita. Cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve MAI, figuriamoci uno scempio simile. Spalletti me lo facevo andare bene ma temo che lui più di tutti non abbia creduto nel Milan, e come dargli torto!!!
> 
> Ho la brutta sensazione che quest'anno lotteremo fino all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.
> 
> E' una situazione pazzesca, incredibile. Pare un incubo.



penso tutti si sarebbero tenuti giampi, nonostante faccia schifo.

io mi sento sgravato, tranquillo e svuoltato. vedrò le partite come e se riuscirò. tiferò per i 40 punti uniti a memorabili umiliazioni. questo è quello che meritano.

ovviamente all'incredibile non credo ma alla malafede si...


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Ottobre 2019)

Oggi qui sul forum c'è un stato d'animo apocalittico ( la fine del mondo ).
si abbiamo degli incapaci nella dirigenza, ma se prendono pioli esiste solo una ragione, soldi non ce ne sono e basta, Spalletti non e' mai stato trattato.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche questi allenatori perchè non hanno l'umiltà di dire:"Grazie, ma io non posso. Non sono in grado di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Capisco che sui soldi non si possa sputare, ma ci sarebbe anche una dignità da preservare.



Perchè si sentono tutti dei luminari del pallone, chi maestro, chi re della tattica, alla fine il campo da sempre le stesse risposte, c'è chi vince ovunque o quasi e chi invece fallisce costantemente.


----------



## overlord (8 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo alla frutta. Stiamo scavando il fondo del barile. Rischieremo seriamente la lotta per la retrocessione.
Non avrei mai pensato di arrivare ad odiare Paolo e Boban.

Però una cosa la devo dire a tutti quelli che si augurano il milan in B per poter "risalire":
Ma vi rendete conto di che cz state dicendo ??? Qua dovete andare:


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Oggi qui sul forum c'è un stato d'animo apocalittico ( la fine del mondo ).
> si abbiamo degli incapaci nella dirigenza, ma se prendono pioli esiste solo una ragione, soldi non ce ne sono e basta, Spalletti non e' mai stato trattato.



Il problema è che Pioli è peggio di Giampaolo, avessero preso Ranieri a sto punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ma scusate: visto che stiamo quasi per azzannarci a vicenda per questi colori mentre dall'alto se ne FOTTONO, organizziamo una manifestazione sotto la sede del Milan! Immagino che tanti di voi abbiano amici rossoneri in curva, parlatene con loro, e poi organizziamo una manifestazione di protesta tutti insieme. Al giorno d'oggi con il tam tam dei social è facile far pervenire a tutti i tifosi la data e l'ora della protesta. Io ci sono.



L’ho già detto io a Milanforever26. Consideratemi arruolato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Raga non me ne capacito.


----------



## nik10jb (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Se una cosa può andare male, al Milan sicuramente andrà perfino peggio.
Farò un account twitter solo per commentare negativamente quotidianamente ogni singolo tweet che farà questa società di pagliacci. Questo è un fallimento annunciato e non arriva neanche a mangiare il panettone.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vado a scommettermi il suo esonero prima della fine della stagione


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga non me ne capacito.



E' la verità, poi ti chiedi perchè sul Milan alcuni di noi sono sempre pessimisti, perchè conosciamo già il futuro


----------



## GP7 (8 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Pioli è peggio di Giampaolo, avessero preso Ranieri a sto punto.



E' proprio per questo che Paolo e Zvone sarebbero indifendibili.

Contatto Allegri
Tratto Spalletti
...
...
...
Firmo Pioli

Opzione 1: è una balla colossale ed io (i dirigenti) ne sono complice
Opzione 2: sono (sempre i dirigenti) totalmente incapace 

Non esistono alternative.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Ottobre 2019)

AIIIIIIVAN: "weee, sal custa Spalletti?!" Maldini: "costa 5 netti caro AD"
AIIIIIIVAN: "e il Pioli?!" Maldini:"1,5 ma è un allenatore mediocr...."
AIIIIIIVAN: "ciamal subit!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' la verità, poi ti chiedi perchè sul Milan alcuni di noi sono sempre pessimisti, perchè conosciamo già il futuro



no va beh ma ci sta nel "folclore " del forum di punzecchiarsi in amicizia per farci due risate ma qui fratello si fa veramente dura. 

La scelta di Pioli non ha nessun fondamento logico, a questo punto si rimaneve con GP e gli si dava un altra occasione. 

Sono sconcertato.


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Ottobre 2019)

con i debiti che abbiamo non si va da nessuna parte senza champions, ci vuole un reset drastico, stipenti oltre i 3 millioni di euro non ce li possiamo permettere, modello Ajax e L'unica soluzione e piano piano si puo risalire ma. Abbiamo monte ingaggi da top ma giocatori di bassa classifica. Dirigenti senza esperienza. Elliot fondo speculativo.


----------



## Teddy (8 Ottobre 2019)

Sbagliare è lecito, perseverare è da Milan. Vedremo mai la luce?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Ottobre 2019)

In tutto questo mi immagino Spalletti: contattato, pressato per venire da noi, alla fine accetta, sarebbe certamente la soluzione migliore, però al primo contatto con l'Inter per liberarsi riceve un rifiuto, e allora il Milan dopo il corteggiamento lo cestina subito per rubare l'allenatore al Genoa

Anche Spalletti cosa diamine deve pensare di questo Milan?


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per me arriva Spalletti



In base a cosa? Illuminaci


----------



## Wildbone (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ahah. Quantomeno ora è sparita tutta la disillusione e parte la fase di disintossicazione.
Ho un abbonamento, purtroppo, quindi andrò allo stadio con lo stesso spirito di quando vado al parchetto a godermi l'atmosfera. E chiaramente parteciperò all'accorato muro di fischi che pioverà in direzione di dirigenza, panchina e giocatori.

Grazie al cielo ho i miei Celtics.


----------



## David Drills (8 Ottobre 2019)

Spalletti comunque altro uomo di melma. In base a quale strano concetto deve prendersi il doppio stipendio? Capisco se sta a casa, ma se un'altra società gli dà lo stesso stipendio che percepiva l'Inter, perchè dovrebbe averne due?

Fancul0 tutto, per fortuna sono appassionato di basket e nemmeno il tennis è così male.

Addio


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa? Illuminaci



Tutto fatto con Pioli anche la Gazzetta conferma, firme in arrivo.
Finita


----------



## dylankevin (8 Ottobre 2019)

da domani si tifa Djokovic. E' milanista e da soddisfazioni.


----------



## Gekyn (8 Ottobre 2019)

Li ho sempre difesi o comunque ho avuto sempre un barlume di positività, ma da oggi se dovessero prendere Pioli per me hanno chiuso, anche se dovesse fare un miracolo (ma non ci credo), perché questa non è programmazione ma solo incompetenza premeditata.


----------



## Giangy (8 Ottobre 2019)

Basta! Questa volta è finita. Ci sono altri sport per fortuna.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Ottobre 2019)

Qualcuno ancora non è convinto che quel maledetto dopo aver venduto l anima al demonio per 20 anni di successi, 
Ce li stia facendo pagare con gli interessi ??


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

La cosa peggiore è che NON HA SENSO cambiare Giampy per PIOLI!!!!!! PIOLI cristo santo...plurifallito incapace. Non ho parole, sono sconcertato!! Radere al suolo Casa Milan!!!


----------



## GP7 (8 Ottobre 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> con i debiti che abbiamo non si va da nessuna parte senza champions, ci vuole un reset drastico, *stipenti oltre i 3 millioni di euro non ce li possiamo permettere*, modello Ajax e L'unica soluzione e piano piano si puo risalire ma. Abbiamo monte ingaggi da top ma giocatori di bassa classifica. Dirigenti senza esperienza. Elliot fondo speculativo.



O ce li possiamo permettere per pagare l'incompetenza a livello dirigenziale, o per pagare nello stesso anno 2 allenatori.


----------



## Milo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Cosa mi consigliate di seguire questo anno? Anche la f1 ormai è andata, moto gp idem...


----------



## dylankevin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cosa mi consigliate di seguire questo anno? Anche la f1 ormai è andata, moto gp idem...



Il tennis. Il grande Djokovic.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cosa mi consigliate di seguire questo anno? Anche la f1 ormai è andata, moto gp idem...



Vai di Netflix


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Ottobre 2019)

E stiamo dando 4 milioni a Gazzosa per NON FARE NULLA!!! Ma dateli ad un allenatore serio. Minchia oh non imparano mai, sempre gli stessi errori!!!! E vorrebbero anche venderci a 1mld sti dementi!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ancora non è convinto che quel maledetto dopo aver venduto l anima al demonio per 20 anni di successi,
> Ce li stia facendo pagare con gli interessi ??



Ovvio che sia cosi, lo dico sempre nei video. Quando scadono i 20 anni di melma ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Leggo in giro su internet persone tifose di altre squadre che provano pietà verso di noi milanisti, ormai veniamo compatiti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma anche questi allenatori perchè non hanno l'umiltà di dire:"Grazie, ma io non posso. Non sono in grado di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Capisco che sui soldi non si possa sputare, ma ci sarebbe anche una dignità da preservare.



1,5M x 2 anni questo quando li rivede??????
magari pensa pure di far bene ahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## dylankevin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Forse vogliono distruggere il Milan per cancellarlo definitivamente e lasciare Milano con la sola Inter.


----------



## dylankevin (8 Ottobre 2019)

I cinesi dell'inter hanno comprato anche la radiazione del Milan.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Grande delusione da parte di questa dirigenza, grandissima. 

Abbiamo tenuto per molto più tempo gente alle prime esperienze come Seedorf Inzaghi Mihajlovic Gattuso ecc Giampaolo l'unico che un pò di esperienza ce l'ha via subito per uno tale e quale se non peggio.
L'unico salto di qualità lo si poteva fare con Spalletti e Ranieri
Dio santo come sono triste!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia cosi, lo dico sempre nei video. Quando scadono i 20 anni di melma ?



Ho una mia idea, cioè quando il Monza sarà in serie A ed arriverà in classifica sopra il Milan.
A quel punto la sua vendetta sarà completa e avrà dimostrato che lui è poi grande del Milan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> AIIIIIIVAN: "weee, sal custa Spalletti?!" Maldini: "costa 5 netti caro AD"
> AIIIIIIVAN: "e il Pioli?!" Maldini:"1,5 ma è un allenatore mediocr...."
> AIIIIIIVAN: "ciamal subit!"



No, non ha senso nemmeno da questo punto di vista.

Ripeto.



sunburn ha scritto:


> In effetti... Io spero ancora che arrivi Spalletti. Tanto a Pioli devi fare il contratto fino al 2021 e già sai che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, a giugno 2020 lo esoneri. Al 99% avremo a libro paga: Giampaolo, Pioli + nuovo allenatore. Totale: 7,5-8 mln netti di stipendio per l'allenatore. Senza senso anche nel'ottica del low cost.



Quindi no, anche dal punto di vista economico è assurdo, oltre che un suicidio sportivo.


----------



## dylankevin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Nel giro di qualche anno il Milan ridurrà il numero di tifosi in maniera drastica. Nella classe di mia figlia sono 90% juventini e qualche interista. Milanista, ancora per poco, solo mia figlia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia cosi, lo dico sempre nei video. Quando scadono i 20 anni di melma ?



Ci sono due correnti..
Gli ottimisti 2007 2027

I pessimisti 2011 2031


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gli avremo offerto massimo 3 mln e lui vuole che la differenza rispetto a quello che prenderebbe stando fermo venga coperta dalla buonuscita.


Questo significa che il signorino antepone i soldi a tutto il resto,anche al proprio lavoro e alla propria carriera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Mai visto tanto entusiasmo per un arrivo al Milan.

Direi che c’é poco da discutere, o si condivide l’incavolatura o meglio stare zitti.

Certo che l’unico modo per la dirigenza di non venir triturata é che adesso il Milan infili un successo dietro l’altro è la vedo dura.

Come Scrivevo Giampaolo si stava scavando la fossa schierando i vecchi e lasciando fuori i nuovi perché si sarebbe accollato tutte le colpe cosí.

Allo stesso modo sta dirigenza si sta scavando la fossa con la scelta di Pioli, perché così si sta accollando tutte le colpe di quello che succederá


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io la butto lì. Piuttosto che prendere Pioli richiamo Seedorf.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Se finisse così non avrei nessun dubbio: Spalletti non è stato mai contattato e in questi giorni in realtà è sempre stato nel suo vigneto a vendemmiare, con il cellulare staccato.
Solito teatrino made in Galliani.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io alcune partite non le guardo, col Genoa non l'ho vista, negli ultimi anni ho smesso di comprare gadget. Però non insulto i simboli, né tifo contro. Quello lo lascio fare ai voltagabbana isterici.





Victorss ha scritto:


> Tifare contro mai. MAI.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan in Serie B non l'ho vissuto, ma molte persone di cui mi fido che sono più grandi di me e forse anche di te hanno detto che *c'era più dignità in quel Milan rispetto a quello odierno*.
> Facile dire "Forza Milan", facilissimo dire "eh ma siete delle bambine isteriche, se non vi va bene cambiate squadra", è questo atteggiamento che ci sta portando sempre più in fondo.



Ma alla grande. Voi non avete idea.

Il Milan vincente è figlio di quel Milan. Non a caso, giocatori che erano ragazzini di 19 anni in quel Milan, si sono ritrovati vincitori di coppe intercontinentali.

PS oops ... quotato troppe persone, scusate


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ci vuole una macumba.... all ufficialità di pioli.

Vado a telefonare....


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cosa mi consigliate di seguire questo anno? Anche la f1 ormai è andata, moto gp idem...



buttati sui videogame


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma alla grande. Voi non avete idea.
> 
> Il Milan vincente è figlio di quel Milan. Non a caso, giocatori che erano ragazzini di 19 anni in quel Milan, si sono ritrovati vincitori di coppe intercontinentali.
> 
> PS oops ... quotato troppe persone, scusate



Perfetto. In questo Milan invece non c’è nessuno che potrebbe fare parte di un Milan vincente, a parte FORSE Donnarumma e Leao.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buttati sui videogame


Vabbeh dai, buttiamoci tutti sulla to.pa che almeno si gode..


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2019)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ma scusate: visto che stiamo quasi per azzannarci a vicenda per questi colori mentre dall'alto se ne FOTTONO, organizziamo una manifestazione sotto la sede del Milan! Immagino che tanti di voi abbiano amici rossoneri in curva, parlatene con loro, e poi organizziamo una manifestazione di protesta tutti insieme. Al giorno d'oggi con il tam tam dei social è facile far pervenire a tutti i tifosi la data e l'ora della protesta. Io ci sono.



La manifestazione finirebbe per essere pacifica,voglio meglio 20 zulu' con mazze ferrate che spaccano tutto ciò che capita a tiro,anche qualche testa di dirigente.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La manifestazione finirebbe per essere pacifica,voglio meglio 20 zulu' con mazze ferrate che spaccano tutto ciò che capita a tiro,anche qualche testa di dirigente.



La nostra salvezza sarebbe un nuovo Tartaglia abbastanza pazzo da portare a termine DEFINITIVO quanto iniziato dal primo Tartaglia il 13 Dicembre 2009.

Io ho troppo da perdere (sia umanamente che spiritualmente) per fare una scelta simile, ma mi auguro che qualche milanista pazzo abbastanza (e quindi non responsabile nè dal punto di vista penale nè spirituale) da farlo ci sia.

Con l’uscita di scena del cane idrofobo di Arcore svolteremmo subito, e arriverebbe subito una vera proprietà degna di questo club. Non ho dubbi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Faccio notare che Pioli è stato il primissimo nome ad uscire domenica dopo le notizie dell'esonero di Giampollo.
Ancora prima di Spalletti. Quello di Buciano è stato un nome uscito dopo, per far credere che ci hanno provato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che Pioli è stato il primissimo nome ad uscire domenica dopo le notizie dell'esonero di Giampollo.
> Ancora prima di Spalletti. Quello di Buciano è stato un nome uscito dopo, per far credere che ci hanno provato.



Esattamente, ormai ai loro teatrini non ci crede più nessuno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buttati sui videogame



E' quello che sto facendo da un paio d'anni, avrò visto una decina di partite per intero negli ultimi 2 anni, e quest'anno non ho visto neanche un minuto.
Quando gioca (?) il "Milan" mi sparo una sessione di 3-4 ore di Starcraft 2 o di qualche altro gioco (ultimamente sto giocando a Code Vein), per tenermi informato vado a dare un'occhiata al forum e a leggere i commenti sul topic della partita, quest'anno farò sempre così. 
Dopo aver letto la formazione di Udinese-Milan ho deciso di non guardare neanche 1 minuto di sto strazio, specie ora col cuore nerazzurro collezionatore di esoneri Piolone in panca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che Pioli è stato il primissimo nome ad uscire domenica dopo le notizie dell'esonero di Giampollo.
> Ancora prima di Spalletti. Quello di Buciano è stato un nome uscito dopo, per far credere che ci hanno provato.



Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
Sento il profumino della carbonara di Carletto....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
> Sento il profumino della carbonara di Carletto....



Yes, carbonara 2.0


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che Pioli è stato il primissimo nome ad uscire domenica dopo le notizie dell'esonero di Giampollo.
> Ancora prima di Spalletti. Quello di Buciano è stato un nome uscito dopo, per far credere che ci hanno provato.



Verissimo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Ottobre 2019)

Quando é troppo é troppo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Ottobre 2019)

nulla contro pioli persona , anche se lontano dall'essermi simpatico.
ma come allenatore è un mediocre che non sarà mai in grado di fare di più di un giampaolo qualunque.
attenzione, sono quasi certo che si farà una striscia abbastanza positiva di qualche partita per poi finire nell'oblio come han quasi sempre fatto le sue squadre.
manca di carisma, manca di essere un vero condottiero, ma soprattutto la società dà un messaggio abbastanza chiaro ai giocatori e anche ai tifosi : mediocrità e sopravvivenza in attesa di vendere tutto al miglior offerente.
spalletti non è stato preso per i costi, e intanto con i soldi che potevan servire per lui ci paghiamo lo stipendio di reina e di antonio donnarumma.
ma capite a che livello caotico siamo arrivati?
10 anni così sono veramente insopportabili ed al peggio pare non esserci mai fine.
non darei troppo la colpa a boban e maldini, non ci posso credere che non comprendano cosa sarebbe davvero il meglio per questa squadra, è evidente che gazidis in voce della società abbia un progetto che non sia quello di primeggiare.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
> Sento il profumino della carbonara di Carletto....



Magari, magari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Pioli Allenatore del Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Maldini Direttore Tecnico


----------



## Manue (8 Ottobre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa? *Illuminaci*



Lascia perdere, 
non capiresti


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ranieri è come se avesse vinto il campionato con l'Udinese, perlomeno lui.. 

Ma Pioli? Perchè? Chi è cosa ha in più di Giampollo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Zorro Boban chief football officer


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ranieri è come se avesse vinto il campionato con l'Udinese, perlomeno lui..
> 
> Ma Pioli? Perchè? Chi è cosa ha in più di Giampollo?



Costa meno.
I soldi devono tenerseli per pagarci i dirigenti per non fare nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Massara DS


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ivan Gazidis AD


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Scaroni presidente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ivan Gazidis AD



E questo deve essere anche allo stadio. Sommergerli di risate, ad ogni annuncio e ad ogni tocco di palla.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale. Nelle prossime ore incontro e firma.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere,
> non capiresti



Invece diccelo, invece di fare il supponente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Elliott Management Corporation proprietaria AC Milan


----------



## EmmePi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale. Nelle prossime ore incontro e firma.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




E' come stare in attesa di essere condannati a morte!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E questo deve essere anche allo stadio. Sommergerli di risate, ad ogni annuncio e ad ogni tocco di palla.



Manco i fischi si meritano..ormai sono una barzelletta, fanno solo ridere

Io mi chiedo come si fa anche solo ad avere il coraggio di presentarsi con Pinoli


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo significa che il signorino antepone i soldi a tutto il resto,anche al proprio lavoro e alla propria carriera.


Beh, in questo momento non siamo per nulla appetibili dal punto di vista sportivo. Non c'è da biasimarlo: per lui, a livello di carriera, saremmo un passo indietro e ci sta che voglia che sia un passo indietro gratificante almeno dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## Manue (8 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale. Nelle prossime ore incontro e firma.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Malafede.
Maldini e boban non si dimettono, deduco quindi siano compiacenti di questo schifo


----------



## zlatan (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Costa meno.
> I soldi devono tenerseli per pagarci i dirigenti per non fare nulla.



Ma va A Ranieri 1,5 sarebbero andati benissimo figurati è a fine carriera. Pioli è un insulto a noi tifosi. Che schifo...


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io ero uno di quelli che pensava, o meglio sperava, in un possibile Giampaolo allenatore per i prossimi 3 anni, rincuorato anche dal calcio estivo che mi aveva parzialmente convinto.
Pioli a me non piace, poco carismatico, curriculum peggio di Giampaolo e doppione di quest’ultimo. Non potersi permettere Spalletti fa il paio con la società che mi dispiace doverlo ammettere, Maldini e Boban non sanno tenere in piedi. 
I dictat dall’alto devono poter essere resi più elastici dalla dirigenza che quotidianamente vede i giocatori. Non può essere il contrario. Non lo è in nessuna società al mondo.


----------



## luigi61 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Malafede.
> Maldini e boban non si dimettono, deduco quindi siano compiacenti di questo schifo



Beh se capisco bene lo hanno scelto proprio loro...sarà interessante sentire cosa hanno da dire in proposito sempre che affrontino l'argomento


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dai io nemmeno penso abbiano il coraggio di presentarlo Pinoli..figuriamoci..sarebbe imbarazzante


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma alla grande. Voi non avete idea.
> 
> Il Milan vincente è figlio di quel Milan. Non a caso, giocatori che erano ragazzini di 19 anni in quel Milan, si sono ritrovati vincitori di coppe intercontinentali.
> 
> PS oops ... quotato troppe persone, scusate


Ho visto una cosa e ho pensato a te (ti chiedo perdono in anticipo, ma non ho resistito)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho visto una cosa e ho pensato a te (ti chiedo perdono in anticipo, ma non ho resistito)
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io prenderei lei come allenatore del Milan. Magliette e pallone in materiale biodegradabile, eh.

E alberi al posto delle porte, magari belli robusti per resistere ai micidiali terra-aria del turco.

Ora che ci penso, anche il Milan è biodegradabile, visto quello che sta succedendo tra un po' non rimarrà più niente.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh se capisco bene lo hanno scelto proprio loro...sarà interessante sentire cosa hanno da dire in proposito sempre che affrontino l'argomento


Diranno "allenatore giusto, blablabla". Ma è ovvio. Non significa che loro lo abbiano voluto.
Per Spalletti sarebbe servito un extra-budget che la proprietà non ha voluto stanziare. 
Si poteva pensare a Garcia, ma sta andando al Monaco, club più ricco e con una situazione molto meno incasinata della nostra.


----------



## CIppO (8 Ottobre 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è stato in serie B, ha concluso campionati fra l'8 e il 10° posto.
> Io qui vedo solo tante bambine isteriche che invece di fare critica, battono i piedi in preda agli spasmi: " e io tifo contro". Cambiate squadra, ****o vi devo dire?
> 
> Forza Milan, sempre e comunque.



Come non quotarti?
Forza Milan!


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io prenderei lei come allenatore del Milan. Magliette e pallone in materiale biodegradabile, eh.
> 
> E alberi al posto delle porte, magari belli robusti per resistere ai micidiali terra-aria del turco.
> 
> Ora che ci penso, anche il Milan è biodegradabile, visto quello che sta succedendo tra un po' non rimarrà più niente.


"Ha affrontato a muso duro il Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America, vedrai come se la faranno sotto alla UEFA".


PS: io con Pioli non ce la faccio, torniamo a sbronzarci?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Diranno "allenatore giusto, blablabla". Ma è ovvio. Non significa che loro lo abbiano voluto.
> Per Spalletti sarebbe servito un extra-budget che la proprietà non ha voluto stanziare.
> Si poteva pensare a Garcia, ma sta andando al Monaco, club più ricco e con una situazione molto meno incasinata della nostra.



E pensare che i giornali i giorni scorsi titolavano che Elliott aveva dato l’ok a spendere


----------



## sacchino (8 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo morti......dopo tre.....nt'anni risorgeremo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Come non quotarti?
> Forza Milan!



Questo NON è il Milan. È l’A.C SHYLOCK 2018, degno successore dell’A.C Giannino 2012.


----------



## sacchino (8 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo tornati ai tempi di Castagner.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pensare che i giornali i giorni scorsi titolavano che Elliott aveva dato l’ok a spendere



Ma secondo me è una sfida con i tifosi... Del tipo:
Tifosi: "Vabbè dai, chi viene viene, tanto peggio di Tizio è impossibile"
Proprietà: "Ah sì? "


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahaha l'hashtag #Pioliout spopola su twitter, sto fallito ancora deve arrivare ed è già sommerso di insulti insieme a quella società di pagliacci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me è una sfida con i tifosi... Del tipo:
> Tifosi: "Vabbè dai, chi viene viene, tanto peggio di Tizio è impossibile"
> Proprietà: "Ah sì? "



Penso pure io. E non sto scherzando.

Chi di dovere vuole vederci umiliati, in ginocchio.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Se Pioli è la persona giusta non saprei, che avevamo bisogno di un allenatore con un idea di calcio diversa era evidente però.


----------



## Masanijey (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no. Se dobbiamo prendere Pioli mi tengo Giampaolo tutta la vita. Cambiare allenatore in corsa non serve MAI, figuriamoci uno scempio simile. Spalletti me lo facevo andare bene ma temo che lui più di tutti non abbia creduto nel Milan, e come dargli torto!!!
> 
> Ho la brutta sensazione che quest'anno lotteremo fino all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina l'anno scorso.
> 
> E' una situazione pazzesca, incredibile. Pare un incubo.



E' che non ho il tempo di farlo, altrimenti andrei a cercare una serie di post dell'anno scorso, mentre eravamo terzi in classifica, che a leggerli oggi ci sarebbe da mettersi le mani nei (pochi) capelli.
E' inutile gridare allo scandalo, dare degli incompetenti agli altri, parlare di sabotaggi. 
Quello che sta succedendo è anche colpa di noi tifosi.. moralmente ce lo siamo meritati.
Quando l'anno scorso quel maledetto palo faceva tornare la palla sui piedi di Nainggolan, dopo il salvataggio sulla linea di D'Ambrosio, io ero convinto che tutto questo sarebbe successo.
Il Milan è praticamente morto; sarà impossibile in questo calcio moderno ritornare ai vertici.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Ottobre 2019)

e poi ti arrabbi se ti prendono in giro...e ti dicono se sei tifoso non tifare contro....tifa solo i colori....

non me ne frega nulla di tifare i colori e' che non mi va di essere preso in giro da queste persone chiamate " bandiere " e dopo tanti anni penso di averne anche il diritto.

li ho visti giocare , vincere molto , gioire con loro e per questo vi dico cambiate mestiere essere dirigenti non fa per voi

oggi essere tifosi del milan e' come andare ad un gay pride e pitturarsi il cu.o di vernice fosforescente , lo prendi anche al buio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' che non ho il tempo di farlo, altrimenti andrei a cercare una serie di post dell'anno scorso, mentre eravamo terzi in classifica, che a leggerli oggi ci sarebbe da mettersi le mani nei (pochi) capelli.
> E' inutile gridare allo scandalo, dare degli incompetenti agli altri, parlare di sabotaggi.
> Quello che sta succedendo è anche colpa di noi tifosi.. moralmente ce lo siamo meritati.
> Quando l'anno scorso quel maledetto palo faceva tornare la palla sui piedi di Nainggolan, dopo il salvataggio sulla linea di D'Ambrosio, io ero convinto che tutto questo sarebbe successo.
> Il Milan è praticamente morto; sarà impossibile in questo calcio moderno ritornare ai vertici.



In che senso moralmente ce lo siamo meritati? Se noi ci meritiamo questo schifo allora il Liverpool che ha sulla coscienza i morti dell’Heysel cosa merita? E la Rube, con tutti i suoi furti ignobili?


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso pure io. E non sto scherzando.
> 
> Chi di dovere vuole vederci umiliati, in ginocchio.


Che poi stiam parlando di tre miseri milioni all'anno di differenza su un bilancio in rosso di 90 e passa milioni. Peraltro, il milione e mezzo per Pioli è sicuramente speso a vuoto, i tre in più per Spalletti sarebbero un investimento intelligente che, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, ti porterebbe al quinto-sesto posto. 
A questo punto penso proprio che lo scopo sia quello di stare fuori dalle coppe per qualche anno. Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ranieri è come se avesse vinto il campionato con l'Udinese, perlomeno lui..
> 
> Ma Pioli? Perchè? Chi è cosa ha in più di Giampollo?



L' unica spiegazione è che Giampollo sia veramente prossimo dla finire al manicomio, non capisco altrimenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi stiam parlando di tre miseri milioni all'anno di differenza su un bilancio in rosso di 90 e passa milioni. Peraltro, il milione e mezzo per Pioli è sicuramente speso a vuoto, i tre in più per Spalletti sarebbero un investimento intelligente che, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, ti porterebbe al quinto-sesto posto.
> A questo punto penso proprio che lo scopo sia quello di stare fuori dalle coppe per qualche anno. Non c'è altra spiegazione.




Esattamente. È palesemente, oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, una scelta autosabotatoria. Al pari di quella (ricordi?) di esonerare Sinisa quando eravamo sesti in campionato e con una finale di Coppa Italia da giocare. Scelta fatta palesemente al fine di non centrare nessuno dei due obiettivi (nè il sesto posto nè la vittoria della Coppa Italia, ciascuno dei quali sufficiente di per se a tornare in Europa).

Ditemi voi se un club nel quale gli aspetti sportivi sono messi in ULTIMA posizione e, anzi, si rema direttamente contro al fine di ottenere risultati sportivi mediocri, merita di essere tifato.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi stiam parlando di tre miseri milioni all'anno di differenza su un bilancio in rosso di 90 e passa milioni. Peraltro, il milione e mezzo per Pioli è sicuramente speso a vuoto, i tre in più per Spalletti sarebbero un investimento intelligente che, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, ti porterebbe al quinto-sesto posto.
> A questo punto penso proprio che lo scopo sia quello di stare fuori dalle coppe per qualche anno. Non c'è altra spiegazione.



Concordo; pero' dai.. è giusto tenere in considerazione il rovescio della medaglia: magari davvero Spalletti non è fattibile e non per colpa nostra.

Non sto giustificando o pensando sia cosi, ma va ipotizzato.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> "Ha affrontato a muso duro il Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America, vedrai come se la faranno sotto alla UEFA".
> 
> 
> PS: io con Pioli non ce la faccio, torniamo a sbronzarci?



Vabbè, lo facciamo normalmente. Io direi di scendere al livello del Milan e cominciare a battere in qualche viale trafficato. Mi raccomando, minigonna e tacco 12, e rasati perbenino.

PS
Mi auguro che adesso avrai compreso perché ero disperato quando se ne andò Leonardo, nevvero?


----------



## kekkopot (8 Ottobre 2019)

Maledetti


----------



## Masanijey (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In che senso moralmente ce lo siamo meritati? Se noi ci meritiamo questo schifo allora il Liverpool che ha sulla coscienza i morti dell’Heysel cosa merita? E la Rube, con tutti i suoi furti ignobili?



Intendo che quando si sputa su un terzo posto dopo che vieni da anni di mer.da e hai una rosa di mer.da, perchè il terzo posto non è frutto del bel giuoco, ecco che il karma è lì dietro l'angolo, pronto a farti sentire tutta la sua imponenza dritta nel deretano.
Questo intendo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Intendo che quando si sputa su un terzo posto dopo che vieni da anni di mer.da e hai una rosa di mer.da, perchè il terzo posto non è frutto del bel giuoco, ecco che il karma è lì dietro l'angolo, pronto a farti sentire tutta la sua imponenza dritta nel deretano.
> Questo intendo.



Si ma ripeto, allora il Karma cosa dovrebbe fare ai tifosi del Liverpool (una sola parola: Heysel) e della Rube (“il fine giustifica i mezzi: grazie Triade” cit.), che hanno sulla coscienza robe un “filino” più gravi del fare gli schizzinosi per un terzo posto con Gattuso?

Paremi un karma abbastanza “parziale”, questo. Tutt’altro che obiettivo, ti dirò.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Ottobre 2019)

Come al solito tra i papabili peschiamo il migliore. Così come i giocatori. Grandi!
E meno male che Maldini e Boban sono quelli che hanno a cuore il Milan. Sparissero per sempre sti due somari


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo; pero' dai.. è giusto tenere in considerazione il rovescio della medaglia: magari davvero Spalletti non è fattibile e non per colpa nostra.
> 
> Non sto giustificando o pensando sia cosi, ma va ipotizzato.




Se così fosse avrebbero preso Ranieri o Garcia, allenatori BEN più quotati e con carriere BEN più decenti di poliuretano. 

Invece la verità è che Spalletti è stato solo un teatrino, la scelta è SEMPRE stata Pioliuretano, Spalletti è stato “usato” solo per dire “ci abbiamo provato ma ziamo dando boveri sigh sob”.


----------



## Solo (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, il Milan ha comunicato l'esonero a Marco Giampaolo. Ora si attende solamente l'annuncio di Stefano Pioli, che come già riportato firmerà un biennale. Nelle prossime ore incontro e firma.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Non so più come insultarli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Ottobre 2019)

E' una vergogna, basta basta basta

NULLA ha senso, NULLA.

Getto la spugna, non per i risultati visto che abbiamo passato Brocchi Inzaghi e via dicendo, ma per la macanza di visione


----------



## Masanijey (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma ripeto, allora il Karma cosa dovrebbe fare ai tifosi del Liverpool (una sola parola: Heysel) e della Rube (“il fine giustifica i mezzi: grazie Triade” cit.), che hanno sulla coscienza robe un “filino” più gravi del fare gli schizzinosi per un terzo posto con Gattuso?
> 
> Paremi un karma abbastanza “parziale”, questo. Tutt’altro che obiettivo, ti dirò.



Vabbè, non mettiamola su questo piano però.. Stiamo parlando di Milan, cosa c'entra l'Heysel, lì ci sono dei morti. 
La mia è una frase che va messa nel nostro contesto, senza voler fare del moralismo.


----------



## wildfrank (8 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Maldini e Boban due infami.



Questo non lo penso proprio, non ci provare....attendiamo dimissioni a breve/media scadenza. La dimostrazione che l'aguzzino fa e disfa a proprio piacimento, col paravento delle bandiere; ma è chiaro che i nodi verranno al pettine, non dubitare.


----------



## Stex (8 Ottobre 2019)

bha io nn ci credo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non mettiamola su questo piano però.. Stiamo parlando di Milan, cosa c'entra l'Heysel, lì ci sono dei morti.
> La mia è una frase che va messa nel nostro contesto, senza voler fare del moralismo.



Dicevo solo che non mi pare che quei due clubs abbiano avuto disgrazie sportive paragonabili a quella che stiamo vivendo noi, nonostante meriterebbero ben di peggio (lasciamo stare l’Heysel, guarda la Rube cosa ha fatto e fa).

Da lì la “selettività” di questo Karma, che pare farsi sentire nel deretano solo di chi pare a lui.


----------



## Black (8 Ottobre 2019)

se penso che a Maggio erano liberi Conte Sarri e Spalletti e noi ci troviamo Pioli dopo aver avuto Giampy maestro di calcio, ci sarebbe da piangere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Questo non lo penso proprio, non ci provare....attendiamo dimissioni a breve/media scadenza. La dimostrazione che l'aguzzino fa e disfa a proprio piacimento, col paravento delle bandiere; ma è chiaro che i nodi verranno al pettine, non dubitare.



Se non arrivassero le dimissioni sarebbero eccome etichettabili come infami e venduti che banchettano sul cadavere dell’Ex A.C Milan 1899, ora A.C Shylock 2018 e in passato A.C Giannino 2012. 

Speriamo le diano al più presto.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Ottobre 2019)

Io sono sempre più basito, sembra la trama de "L'allenatore nel pallone" di Banfi


----------



## Wetter (8 Ottobre 2019)

Voglio proprio sentire che hanno da dire Maldini e Boban alla conferenza stampa di presentazione del mirabolante Pioli


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai non ci resta che pregare perché avvenga un miracolo.


----------



## wildfrank (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non arrivassero le dimissioni sarebbero eccome etichettbili come infami e venduti che banchettano sul cadavere dell’Ex A.C Milan 1899, ora A.C Shylock 2018 e in passato A.C Giannino 2012.
> 
> Speriamo le diano al più presto.



Se NON arrivassero, si, eccome. Ma credo nella.loro buonafede.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Se NON arrivassero, si, eccome. Ma credo nella.loro buonafede.....



Io ormai non credo più a nulla, aspetto solo di vedere i fatti. Quando arriveranno i fatti allora dirò “almeno loro non sono infami venduti”.

Se non arrivassero sapremmo che conclusioni trarre.


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Ottobre 2019)

Faccio fatica a trovare spiegazioni plausibili, in primis di tipo economico quando abbiamo i manager più pagati della serie a. 
Più si cercano motivazioni più non ce ne sono.

Sinceramente sono più che sfiduciato.


----------



## James Watson (8 Ottobre 2019)

Andate a quel paese, buffoni!


----------



## Prealpi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Credo che sia il punto più basso mai raggiunto dal Milan


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo; pero' dai.. è giusto tenere in considerazione il rovescio della medaglia: magari davvero Spalletti non è fattibile e non per colpa nostra.
> 
> Non sto giustificando o pensando sia cosi, ma va ipotizzato.


L’ho ipotizzato anche io all’inizio, ma riflettendo mi sento di escluderlo, al di là delle ricostruzioni che leggeremo nei prossimi giorni.
Spalletti all’Inter costa 4,5 netti fino al 2021, quindi a spanne fanno 16-17 milioni complessivi solo di stipendio. Poi devi aggiungere i vari bonus e premi e si arriverà a 20 e passa milioni. Peraltro, da parte dell’Inter nei confronti di Spalletti non ci sono motivi di rancore che possano far pensare a ripicche da parte loro.
Poi boh, ovviamente non ho certezze e magari sono influenzato dal senso di scoramento per l’ennesimo disastro annunciato.
Può essere che Spalletti voglia tutto ciò che gli spetta da qui al 2021, può essere che lui preferisca aspettare il siluramento di Ancelotti. Non sapremo mai la verità perché ognuno darà la sua versione.

Ps: io 5 euro su Spalletti prossimo allenatore del Napoli li punterei...


----------



## MarcoG (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo; pero' dai.. è giusto tenere in considerazione il rovescio della medaglia: magari davvero Spalletti non è fattibile e non per colpa nostra.
> 
> Non sto giustificando o pensando sia cosi, ma va ipotizzato.



Ovviamente concordo, ma il problema si sposta in un certo senso.
Se non puoi prendere Spalletti, ha più senso rischiare di continuare con Giampaolo, i cui risultati comunque qualcuno ancora pensa si possano vedere fra del tempo o investire altri soldi in un Pioli, che ha già fallito a più riprese.
Ti ritrovi due allenatori mediocri a libro paga, per un miglioramento teorico non calcolabile. Nel mentre fai uno smacco a tutta la tifoseria, remando palesemente contro. 

Intendi potrebbero avere anche ragione, ma si stanno assumendo un rischio senza che ve ne sia necessità.


----------



## zlatan (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha l'hashtag #Pioliout spopola su twitter, sto fallito ancora deve arrivare ed è già sommerso di insulti insieme a quella società di pagliacci.



Non è lui quello da insultare.
Mi aspetto le dimissioni di Boban e Maldini li immagino uomini non pupazzi. Spero di non ricredermi....


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ho ipotizzato anche io all’inizio, ma riflettendo mi sento di escluderlo, al di là delle ricostruzioni che leggeremo nei prossimi giorni.
> Spalletti all’Inter costa 4,5 netti fino al 2021, quindi a spanne fanno 16-17 milioni complessivi solo di stipendio. Poi devi aggiungere i vari bonus e premi e si arriverà a 20 e passa milioni. Peraltro, da parte dell’Inter nei confronti di Spalletti non ci sono motivi di rancore che possano far pensare a ripicche da parte loro.
> Poi boh, ovviamente non ho certezze e magari sono influenzato dal senso di scoramento per l’ennesimo disastro annunciato.
> Può essere che Spalletti voglia tutto ciò che gli spetta da qui al 2021, può essere che lui preferisca aspettare il siluramento di Ancelotti. Non sapremo mai la verità perché ognuno darà la sua versione.
> ...



Lo so, anche io credevo che alla fine arrivasse Spalletti; ma è un personaggio un po' particolare, non mi stupirei se per ripicca avesse deciso di prendersi 10 milioni per starsene a casa. Vedremo in futuro...



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ovviamente concordo, ma il problema si sposta in un certo senso.
> Se non puoi prendere Spalletti, ha più senso rischiare di continuare con Giampaolo, i cui risultati comunque qualcuno ancora pensa si possano vedere fra del tempo o investire altri soldi in un Pioli, che ha già fallito a più riprese.
> Ti ritrovi due allenatori mediocri a libro paga, per un miglioramento teorico non calcolabile. Nel mentre fai uno smacco a tutta la tifoseria, remando palesemente contro.
> 
> Intendi potrebbero avere anche ragione, ma si stanno assumendo un rischio senza che ve ne sia necessità.



Concordo, non ha nessun senso quanto successo.

Infatti è stato un errore marchiano della dirigenza: non doveva nemmeno venire fuori l' ipotesi Spalletti, bastava parlarsi prima e accordarsi considerando la possibilità che l' Inter non avesse concesso la buonuscita.

C'è chi dice che anche qui, è stato un complotto farci credere che potesse arrivare Spalletti: ma a che pro? a me i tifosi sembrano ancora più incazzati adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
> Sento il profumino della carbonara di Carletto....



????


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ovviamente concordo, ma il problema si sposta in un certo senso.
> Se non puoi prendere Spalletti, ha più senso rischiare di continuare con Giampaolo, i cui risultati comunque qualcuno ancora pensa si possano vedere fra del tempo o investire altri soldi in un Pioli, che ha già fallito a più riprese.
> Ti ritrovi due allenatori mediocri a libro paga, per un miglioramento teorico non calcolabile. Nel mentre fai uno smacco a tutta la tifoseria, remando palesemente contro.
> 
> Intendi potrebbero avere anche ragione, ma si stanno assumendo un rischio senza che ve ne sia necessità.


A me girano perché prendiamo l’ennesimo allenatore a caso. Che Pioli arrivi AL MASSIMO fino a fine campionato(e non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco) lo sappiamo tutti prima ancora che arrivi e lo sanno anche in società. E se lo sanno tutti, vuoi che non lo sappiano i giocatori? Ricordi cosa successe l’anno scorso quando Gattuso andò in conferenza stampa a dire in pratica che a fine campionato se ne sarebbe andato? Quello che sta succedendo è follia allo stato puro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo so, anche io credevo che alla fine arrivasse Spalletti; ma è un personaggio un po' particolare, non mi stupirei se per ripicca avesse deciso di prendersi 10 milioni per starsene a casa. Vedremo in futuro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non è mai successo che l’ingaggio di un allenatore che aveva già detto SI saltasse per colpa di una buonuscita. MAI.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me girano perché prendiamo l’ennesimo allenatore a caso. Che Pioli arrivi AL MASSIMO fino a fine campionato(e non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco) lo sappiamo tutti prima ancora che arrivi e lo sanno anche in società. E se lo sanno tutti, vuoi che non lo sappiano i giocatori? Ricordi cosa successe l’anno scorso quando Gattuso andò in conferenza stampa a dire in pratica che a fine campionato se ne sarebbe andato? Quello che sta succedendo è follia allo stato puro.



Esatto, quando Rino fece purtroppo l’errore di dire quelle parole fu crollo totale. Follia allo stato puro è la descrizione corretta per ciò che sta accadendo.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, non ha nessun senso quanto successo.
> 
> Infatti è stato un errore marchiano della dirigenza: non doveva nemmeno venire fuori l' ipotesi Spalletti, bastava parlarsi prima e accordarsi considerando la possibilità che l' Inter non avesse concesso la buonuscita.
> 
> C'è chi dice che anche qui, è stato un complotto farci credere che potesse arrivare Spalletti: ma a che pro? a me i tifosi sembrano ancora più incazzati adesso.


Che poi ieri hanno intervistato Scaroni e neanche la classica smentita di rito “Spalletti è sotto contratto con l’Inter, Giampaolo è il nostro allenatore”... Voglio dire, è l’ABC della comunicazione.
Come siamo ridotti, mamma mia!


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Ottobre 2019)

Potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore.
Hanno scelto il disonore, avranno la guerra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore.
> Hanno scelto il disonore, avranno la guerra.



Perfetto.

Ma deve essere guerra vera, senza quartiere, senza dignità, senza pietà. Allo stadio, sul web, ovunque.


----------



## James Watson (8 Ottobre 2019)

trumpusconi ha scritto:


> potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore.
> Hanno scelto il disonore, avranno la guerra.



esatto!


----------



## hsl (8 Ottobre 2019)

E dalla curva tutto tace. Nessuna contestazione. Nessuno sotto casa Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è mai successo che l’ingaggio di un allenatore che aveva già detto SI saltasse per colpa di una buonuscita. MAI.



http://www.milanworld.net/pioli-al-...sonerato-vt81611-post1939571.html#post1939571


----------



## MarcoG (8 Ottobre 2019)

Pioli avrà il mio appoggio, ovviamente, anche perché sono convinto che non farà peggio di Giampaolo. Quello che mi lascia perplesso è l’atteggiamento nei confronti della tifoseria, perché non sono tutti accomodanti come me. 

Il punto è che questa società deve aumentare gli introiti, e lo deve fare in qualsiasi modo. Ora, non penso di dire fesserie, ma credo che con un nome altisonante in panchina si sarebbero fatti più abbonamenti ed in genere l’immagine societaria sarebbe migliorata. Il tutto spendendo qualche milioncino. Dinanzi a campagne acquisti da 80 milioni, è strano. Ora si prende Pioli, non ho capito se vogliono che allo stadio non vadano né gli abbonati né gli occasionali. Molti, e l’ho pensato per un attimo anche io, staranno mandando disdetta a Sky...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/pioli-al-...sonerato-vt81611-post1939571.html#post1939571



Appunto, sono d’accordo, non vedo cosa dica di diverso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Pioli avrà il mio appoggio, ovviamente, anche perché sono convinto che non farà peggio di Giampaolo. Quello che mi lascia perplesso è l’atteggiamento nei confronti della tifoseria, perché non sono tutti accomodanti come me.
> 
> Il punto è che questa società deve aumentare gli introiti, e lo deve fare in qualsiasi modo. Ora, non penso di dire fesserie, ma credo che con un nome altisonante in panchina si sarebbero fatti più abbonamenti ed in genere l’immagine societaria sarebbe migliorata. Il tutto spendendo qualche milioncino. Dinanzi a campagne acquisti da 80 milioni, è strano. Ora si prende Pioli, non ho capito se vogliono che allo stadio non vadano né gli abbonati né gli occasionali. Molti, e l’ho pensato per un attimo anche io, staranno mandando disdetta a Sky...



Con Spalletti si sarebbe lottato per il quarto posto, solo dei dementi o dei sabotatori possono andare a prendere il PEGGIO DEL PEGGIO che c’era su piazza (avessero preso Ranieri, almeno).


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2019)

Vorrei sapere quale mente malata ha partorito questo nome.


----------



## RojoNero (8 Ottobre 2019)

scelta incomprensibile! prima di tutto abbiamo rotto Giampaolo perchè interista e chi vanno a prendere un altro interista... però va bene lasciamo perdere queste goliardate stiamo parlando di professionisti ma che ha fatto Pioli nella usa carriera di superiore a Giampaolo??? questi vogliono solo farci ********* se no non si spiega


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2019)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> e poi ti arrabbi se ti prendono in giro...e ti dicono se sei tifoso non tifare contro....tifa solo i colori....
> 
> non me ne frega nulla di tifare i colori e' che non mi va di essere preso in giro da queste persone chiamate " bandiere " e dopo tanti anni penso di averne anche il diritto.
> 
> ...



L'ultima è fantastica ahahahah


----------

